# The Far Side & Similar



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)

Gary Larson: Best. Cartoonist. EVER.


----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

I like the old folks ones. They crack me up cuz I am an old folk.


----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

Snicker snort


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I like the old folks ones. They crack me up cuz I am an old folk.



All I hafta do is see the archetypical _Far Side_ lady in the horned-rimmed glasses and the hair up in a bun, I start start bustin' up before I ever even read the caption.

_God_, I miss that cartoon.


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)

Gracie, I'm tryin' like heck to find the one _Far Side_ 'toon in particular called "The Great Hall of Beets".

You got a repository with that one? It's very tough to find.


----------



## edthecynic (May 24, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Gracie, I'm tryin' like heck to find the one _Far Side_ 'toon in particular called "The Great Hall of Beets".
> 
> You got a repository with that one? It's very tough to find.


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Gracie, I'm tryin' like heck to find the one _Far Side_ 'toon in particular called "The Great Hall of Beets".
> 
> You got a repository with that one? It's very tough to find.



Never heard of it. Did you google for it?


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

Oops..I see someone found it for you, lol.


----------



## hjmick (May 24, 2014)

I am a huge fan of the single panel comic. It takes a special kind of talent to tell the joke with just one frame.

I too am a fan of Mr. Larson, I have the whole of his work in the large coffee table format. But as good as Larson is, or was, we must pay tribute to those who came before...

Addams, Wilson, Kliban...


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

Some great cartoons!!


----------



## shart_attack (May 25, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 25, 2014)




----------

